# Speed up entry into Ketosis



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

Been doing the KETO diet for a few weeks now, with a weekly refeed of about 200g carbs one evening. Its taking me about 5 days to get back into Ketosis even with only 20g of carbs a day. :cursing:

Appreciate everybody is different, but has anyone had any successes on speeding up this process?

Have considered high rep workouts to deplete glycogen on day 1 and heard that either Leucine or ALA can sometimes help - any ideas/experiances?

Its enough to put me off having my cheat meal (almost!!)...

Thanks


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

how many g's of protein and fats are you eating... you may just have to adjust your diet


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

Macros are roughly (depending on the day - diet varies a little) ...

Protein: 140g

Fat: 100g

Carbs: 20g

Aim for about 2000 cals per day. I only weigh 196lbs with 20% bf atm so I guess there is some scope to reduce calorie intake.

train 6 days a week though, weights and cardio daily.

cheers for any advice


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Morning after refeed meal do an hours cardio prior to breakfast. Also leucien is meant to work as you said so give that a shout.

I used metformin tablets which worked very well but you may not want to use these. I used them with no problems and think they are fine and safe to use as long as you research first.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

your 500 cals short of 2000 by those macro's up the protein and the fats... and keep the carbs the same


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice gents, il get some more fats on board and get my hands on some leucine.

Once iv given this a go after my next cheat meal il update the thread, hopefully with a resolution.

cheers


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

i know a lot of people will say this is the wrong thing to do, but the day after my cheat day i go mad on cardio, i do cardio b4 light jod b4 breakfast and i do bout hour or so HIIT after my weights, by then im totally bo11oxed, and seems to get me into ketosis quick

as i said this is probly not the right way to do this but seems to work for me, i only do this the day after refeed day tho!

hope this helps


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

light jog that was meant to say

also the rest of the guys suggestions on diet are good!!!


----------



## mrjv (Mar 11, 2009)

How do you know you are not in ketosis?

If your body is efficient at burning ketones or you are drinking a lot of fluid, the ketostix may not change colour... I think this is a common problem.

It may not be this, of course.


----------



## Bluestorm (Apr 3, 2009)

Fatbastard said:


> Been doing the KETO diet for a few weeks now, with a weekly refeed of about 200g carbs one evening. Its taking me about 5 days to get back into Ketosis even with only 20g of carbs a day. :cursing:
> 
> Appreciate everybody is different, but has anyone had any successes on speeding up this process?
> 
> ...


 Like you said, everyone is different. Your cheat meal and the 20g carbs per day could be keeping you from ketosis. Not sure exactly what ketosis diet you are following, but when I cut, I use Dave Polumbos diet. And my once a week cheat meal certainly does not have that many carbs.

If it is taking you 5 days to get back into ketosis, then you are definitely taking in too many carbs.

Sucks to be busting your butt with the process of cutting fat to keep taking a step back from progress.


----------



## EzzieMoo (Mar 8, 2009)

learner23 said:


> i know a lot of people will say this is the wrong thing to do, but the day after my cheat day i go mad on cardio, i do cardio b4 light jod b4 breakfast and i do bout hour or so HIIT after my weights, by then im totally bo11oxed, and seems to get me into ketosis quick
> 
> as i said this is probly not the right way to do this but seems to work for me, i only do this the day after refeed day tho!
> 
> hope this helps


Is this the wrong thing to do?

I've just started a keto diet (last carbs yesterday 5pm) and I did a 25min fasted run this morning and 50min cardio tonight, all @ 150bpm so reasonable intensity (my cardiac fitness is pretty good though).

Is this the right approach or will I have drained all my energy and not even be able to lift a 5kg dumbbell tmrw?!?


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

Havent yet had my cheat meal - scheduled for Sunday, but have found that by increasing the fats in my diet I am now firmly in ketosis according to the ketostix I bought.

I was only ever showing traces of ketones but since increasing the fats, I have moved the next 2 colours along which seems to suggest that a lack of fats was the problem. Bought some Omega 3,6 & 9 capsules and having 6 of those a day on top of an extra capsule of cod liver oil with garlic and an extra tablespoon of peanut butter.

Will give the higher intensity cardio theory a go on Monday after my cheat meal and see if I get into ketosis any quicker. This wont of course be a true test because there are 2 changes that I have made (increasing fats and introducing HIIT training morning after cheat) so I wont be able to tell which one makes a difference, if it does, but will post results in case it helps anyone achieve ketosis quicker.


----------

